

Tolerance and Prosperity - jeffreyfox
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/05/tolerance-and-prosperity.html

======
nrao123
I was discussing with a friend saying that in almost every other field the
world is changing for the better quickly (relatively speaking...) - poverty,
hunger, health, education, sanitation, communications etc....

Except in one key area- our tolerance and acceptance of those unlike
ourselves.

Sure- there has been and will continue to be great and positive change on the
"tolerance" front as well.

40 years ago - the world seemed to have come together to solve a "vertical/one
off" tolerance problem around blacks and civil rights.

Now- the African American community (not everybody of course!) themselves are
opposed to Gay marriages:
[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/postpartisan/2011/02/whats_...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/postpartisan/2011/02/whats_with_african_american_op.html)

Why has there no concerted effort to horizontally and structurally attack the
tolerance problem so that we are not solving new tolerance problems towards a
new class of people every generation?

Why hasn't the Bill and Melinda Gates or any of the large non-profits
large/stealth/public marketing/branded/communication effort to solve this
problem.

Maybe- the argument for structural tolerance has to be linked to prosperity
and capitalism that Paul Romer is suggesting.

